# I'm pretending Common Practice never happened



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Xaltotun said:


> This is all very interesting... every once in a while you encounter someone who will listen to both pre- and post-common practice music, but not the stuff in between. Also millionrainbows may be onto something with identifying harmony as the main culprit.
> 
> I like both pre- and post-common practice music, but usually I feel that there's... a lack of something, even if I like the piece very much. Something is missing... and in my mind, I identify the missing piece as _reason._ Or to put it another way: pre-CP music is all about the heavens, and post-CP music is all about the earth, and there's no connection. Yes, they convey very well states of _being..._ but it's a very existential, lonely being... whereas in CP music, I hear being in connection with everything else. It's as if there are lines... sort of, lines of perspective... (have you ever read Erwin Panofsky's _Perspective as a symbolic form_? Something like that!) connecting your personal state of being to the Grand Perspective that holds the whole universe together. I'm hooked on that feeling. CP music says to me: the world makes sense.
> 
> Of course, this kind of thing may feel... oppressive... to someone. There's a Grand Truth and you're part of it. Oh, I love when chromaticism rebels against the Grand Truth, because it's a noble rebellion and bound to fail. But I must stop now before I proclaim the dreaded S-word and all the seals of Solomon break...


----------

